# アップする



## Riccardo91

Dear Japanese forum,

I was wondering about the different meanings of the verb アップする.

I have this scene where some people are watching an enemy UFO approaching to the Earth through a monitor, and then a technician says "アップします!".
I know that one of the meanings is to do a "close-up", enlarging the image, but it doesn't seem he's doing this... the scene is not very clear.

Do you have any other ideas about what this could possibly mean?

Thank you very much!


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I think he is going to enlarge the image.

Or (インターネットに）（or 通信システムに）(or 他の大型コンピュータなどに）アップします。＝upload the image.


----------



## Riccardo91

It's always nice to have a confirmation.

Thank you very much!


----------



## tos1

> enlarging the image, but it doesn't seem he's doing this...


Other possibilities are:
- センサー/エンジン/トラクタービーム のパワーをアップします! - Sensor/Engine/tractor-beam power up!
- 機種機首をアップ/ピッチアップ します! - Pitching up!
- スピードをアップします! - Speeding up!
- 敵の数がアップします! - Enemy increasing!
etc.
According to the context, some words might be omitted.


----------



## Vaan

tos1 said:
			
		

> According to the context, some words might be omitted.


Depending on the context だと思いますが...

And 'enlarging the image' is normally アップ*に*する.


----------



## tos1

"Depending on ..."  確かにそうかも... おそまつでした。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I personally think the both アップにします and アップします are quite common as the translation of "I'm enlarging the image."


----------



## Riccardo91

"Speeding up" could be the right one (not that clear anyway, but it makes more sense with what's happening).

Do you frequently use アップする as a stand-alone expression to mean that?

Thank you very much to everyone!


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

In that case, I would say スピードアップします.


----------



## Riccardo91

That's exactly what I feared... if you use that verb as a stand-alone expression, the first thing that comes to your mind is about the image, I guess.

Could it mean something else related to to that? "Shifting the image", "updating the image", or who knows what...

Thank you very much!


----------



## Vaan

How about 'alzarsi' or 'prendere quota'?

It might be a little awkward to use for a UFO, though.


----------



## Riccardo91

Thank you for trying in Italian!

Alas, right after that they say the UFO is entering the atmosphere of the Earth, so it's the opposite: he's descending.

By the way, you can use those two verbs even for an UFO, it doesn't sound awkward.

Thank you very much!


----------

